# Saltburn Car Park wild camping



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Thinking of using this as a stopover tonight - anyone confirm it is still okay to use and how easy to get my 30 footer in 

Thanks


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

And the answer is...

Yes it is, subject to some restrictions. Will post a review.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Reviewed it On My Blog if anyone wishes to see it plus have added short review on here too.


----------

